# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Quán ăn ngon và rẻ tại Hà nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

_Cuộc  sống ngày càng phát triển thì nhu cầu ăn uống, giải trí cũng ngày càng  thay đổi theo xu hướng mới lạ, đẳng cấp hơn. Bạn muốn thưởng thức hương  vị các món ăn mang đậm chất Việt Nam? Bạn muốn tận hưởng một bữa ăn ngon  trong một không gian nhỏ xinh, nhẹ nhàng, giản dị?._ *Quán Xưa*_ là một trong số ít những địa chỉ đáp ứng nhu cầu đó!_

_Tọa lạc tại  104A, phố Ngọc Khánh. Cắt ngang phố Giảng Võ và phố Kim Mã quận Ba Đình, Hà Nội,_ *Quán Xưa*_  vẫn giữ được nét dân dã, bình dị. Đây là điểm đến quen thuộc của thực  khách có nhu cầu thưởng thức các món ăn dân dã, đậm chất Việt tại Hà  Thành. Sự ra đời của_ *Quán Xưa*_ là một nốt nhạc trong bản hòa tấu các nhà hàng mang phong cách quê hương trong thành phố._

 __ _Làm quen với_ *Quán Xưa*_  cảm giác đầu tiên bạn cảm nhận là sự gần gũi thân thiện từ tên gọi,  cách trang trí, không gian, đây là sự kết hợp giữa sự đơn giản  và hiện đại nhưng vẫn toát lên một nét rất dân dã và độc đáo .  Sự dân dã và độc đáo đó được thể hiện qua những chất liệu đậm chất  Việt như tre, nứa, lá, trúc cách bài trí đơn giản nhưng toát lên một vẻ  đẹp lạ giữa chốn thị thành._ 


    _Những  bộ bàn ghế bằng tre màu sẫm, những bức tranh ảnh chợ quê, phố cổ  Hà Nội xưa, bức tường cũng được điểm xuyến thêm những thanh tre  tạo nên một không gian ấm cúng và gần gũi với thực khách._ *Quán Xưa*_  Có nhiều phòng điều hòa mang phong cách kiến trúc khác nhau như: Ngồi  sập hay bàn, bàn ghế tre hoặc ngồi thả chân rất thoải mái. Ngoài ra Quán  cũng có khoảng sân rộng rãi thoáng mát để ngồi ăn ngoài trời, đây cũng  là sự lựa chọn của rất nhiều thực khách._

      _Không  chỉ có không gian ấm cúng  bên cạnh nét dịu dàng, nền nã của cảnh vật,  nhà hàng còn gây được những ấn tượng tốt đẹp với thực khách bởi những  món ăn ngon miệng mang hương vị của các vùng miền quê Việt Nam như: Gà  đen Hmong, cá Quế, Trạch Chấu Sông Đà, thịt lợn đen Hà Giang, Gỏi nhệch  Thanh Hóa, lẩu Cá Kèo, lẩu mắm Sài Gòn, Lợn cắp nách dân tộc Mường,  thịt Trâu gác bếp Lào Cai, Chả cá Lã vong Hà Nội._

 __       _Không fastfood, không các món ăn du nhập, không sơn hào hải vị_ *Quán Xưa*_ còn mang đến  cho thực khách những món ăn dân dã, quen thuộc đã được đầu bếp nhà hàng thổi hồn dân tộc vào đó: cua  đồng rang muối, ngao hoa sốt me, Rô đồng chiên giòn, Lươn chui ống nứa,  Thịt trâu cuốn lá lốt, Trạch đồng om chuối, Gà quê rang muối, lẩu gà  nếp cẩm, lẩu vịt khoai môn, Ba ba nấu vang đỏ, vịt trời, gà chọi, gà lôi  các món, lẩu ếch măng cay… Chỉ từng ấy thôi cũng đủ làm say lòng và giữ chân các thực khách tới với_ *Quán Xưa*_._

 __  __  
 _Đặc biệt Quán còn có một số loại rượu dân tộc được ngâm bằng các loại thuốc quý rất tốt cho sức khỏe như: Quán  Xưa dược tửu – Ba kích tím Quảng Ninh, rượu Hoàng Đế Minh Mạng, Rượu  Tiên tửu, Linh chi, Sâu chít, Táo Mèo, Bách Nhật, Ngũ xà…_

_Mỗi  món ăn nhà hàng gửi đến thực khách là một sự chuẩn bị tỉ mỉ và công phu  từ nguyên liệu, gia vị tới cách chế biến. Các món ăn của_ *Quán Xưa*_ được chế biến từ những nguồn thực phẩm tươi, ngon, được lựa chọn kỹ lưỡng, đảm bảo an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm. Đó là lý do mà_ *Quán Xưa*_ luôn chiếm được cảm tình và sự ủng hộ nhiệt tình của nhiều thực khách._ 

 __ _Nào,  hãy tạm xua đi mọi bon chen của cuộc sống thường nhật để cùng trở về  với cuộc sống bình dị, giản đơn trong không gian sang trọng, ấm cúng đậm  chất nghệ thuật …, trong lành tại_ *Quán Xưa*_.  ….tìm lại hương vị tuyệt vời của những món ăn dân dã truyền thống Việt  Nam  từ nhiều nơi trên đất nước cùng phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,  thân thiện,_ *Quán Xưa*_ sẽ là địa chỉ tuyệt vời mang lại cho bạn và người thân những giờ phút thư thái, thoải mái nhất._

  *Quán Xưa

	Dân dã mà sang trọng!

	Giản dị mà đẳng cấp!*


 	Website: Quán xưa * 
Quán Xưa


                      Điện thoại :  043 771 6983 - 0932 161 272


                      Địa chỉ :  04 nhà A, đường Ngọc Khánh,Ba Đình, Hà Nội
*

----------

